# Quirkes Gym is the best



## james booth (May 27, 2010)

Visit Quirkes Gym new website designed by Joada Allen at www.quirkesgym.co.uk Its no frills and you get lots of support. Theres lots of competitive bodybuilders there and people just keep fit.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Where is it ?

How much is it ?

Why is it so good ??


----------



## rogerwaters1 (Aug 19, 2011)

*I disagree, a brand new gym in Sheffield is now putting all to shame. 5000 sq ft of bodybuilding, boxing and power lifting equipment. muscle-madness.co.uk.*

*
check it out!!! it's cheaper and open seven days a week. The equipment is second to none and brill staff. Internet linked sound system and machines custom built by British bodybuilding champion Steve Denton. only problem is limited membership to stop overcrowding.*

*
*


----------

